# An experienced Roleplayer seeking a RP partner.



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 6, 2017)

Basically, I'm seeking someone to RP with as my fursona,  Nova.  However, it would have to be PG-13 and we would sort where the best place would be to RP. I have access to Skype(messaging preferred), and Tumblr. Nova is my avatar. Like it would be about her romantic life and how she adjusts to certain feelings that go along with that, if that makes sense)
Any other questions, please let me know!


----------



## BlckFlyn (Apr 6, 2017)

I'd be willing to have a sort of RP with you. 

So it'd be PG 13 huh? What would the setting and such be like?


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 6, 2017)

Like  her daily life and sort of like a slice of life RP, if that makes sense. I am not sure about the setting, but we can work out those details.


----------



## BlckFlyn (Apr 7, 2017)

Tis just fine. 
I'm willing to discuss things that could go on.


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 7, 2017)

What is your preferred platform to start Roleplaying?(i.e., Skype, tumblr)


----------



## BlckFlyn (Apr 7, 2017)

Skype all the way


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 7, 2017)

Alright, I'll  private message you my details


----------

